#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  5 Reshaping payments trends you have to know for 2018

## Bhavya

A few years back, we would visit the main streets to fulfil all our shopping needs and pay in cash. But a lot has changed now. The arrival of personal computers, the launch of online shopping businesses and the massive popularization of smartphones introduced us to anytime, anywhere commerce. Our purchase and payments transaction methods all become digital.

Lets have look at 5 Reshaping payments trends in 2018.

----------

